# Animatronic Crow T. Robot is finished!



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. I love MST3K. Very well done. 

Now I want to watch an old Sci Fi movie and sub in my own lines.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Too Cool! I love it! 

("Well, believe me Mike, I calculated the odds of this succeeding versus the odds I was doing something incredibly stupid, and, I went ahead anyway." Love that movie!)


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice! I just watched MST3K the other night. That came out awesome!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Too much! I'm a Mistie as well, especially the older shows with Joel, and your Crow looks great. Well done!
My personal favorite was "The Attack of the Giant Leeches".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love you, Crow!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice, where did you get Crow's body?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, you did an amazing job. How you controlling it?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Nelson. Most of the parts came from ebay and hardware stores.



MonkeyBasic said:


> Very nice, where did you get Crow's body?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

That's even more impressive. I thought you simply hacked a existing bust of Crow. Sweet!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! I love that movie too! It is a great referrence for the bots too.



hedg12 said:


> Too Cool! I love it!
> 
> ("Well, believe me Mike, I calculated the odds of this succeeding versus the odds I was doing something incredibly stupid, and, I went ahead anyway." Love that movie!)


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks psyko!



psyko99 said:


> Nice! I just watched MST3K the other night. That came out awesome!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Otaku! I like The earlier ones best too. Joel rocks!



Otaku said:


> Too much! I'm a Mistie as well, especially the older shows with Joel, and your Crow looks great. Well done!
> My personal favorite was "The Attack of the Giant leeches".


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks goneferal! Crow has 7 servos and is controlled with VSA.



goneferal said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job. How you controlling it?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done!!!

It is truly evil indeed.

Now just box it up and ship it to me....hahaha


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol I'll get right on that Homey!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Tom and Crow together.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! I love these guys! You are gonna have sooo much fun with them.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Now that they're finished, it is fun. Very easy to set up in VSA.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, every time I read this thread, it reminds me of how much I miss Mystery Science Theater:googly:


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, me too. Ive been looking at a lot of episodes looking for audio to steal, er borrow.
That show has been off the air for 12 years. It goes by fast.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoooooooo!!! YOU TOTALLY RAWK BOB!!!! Those are beyond awesome. You're Eeevil! EEEvil! EEEEEVIILLL!!

I loved that show! I sat in the hotel bar and drank a couple beers with Crow, Servo, and Pearl at a con once. Fun people. Damn, has it really been that long?

(*sniff*) I miss Joel...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Revenant! Yeah it's been a while.


----------

